# Topwater Fishing



## WoodenShips (Aug 5, 2004)

Ok I will try another topic ::Banane37:

TOPWATER BASS fishing::Banane22:
My favorite way to bass fish! I love it when a bass just blows up the surface! This year I tried the Strike King Frogs for a change. Caught some mostly around weeds and lilly pads. 
My favorite is the POP-R and TORPEDO. They are my most productive topwater lures. A weightless FLUKE over weeds are great too. BUZZBAITS well I cast them but not much luck with them but I do get a good arm workout! 

What's yours?


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

I picked up a Live Target Walking Frog and smaller Live Target soft body frog because I am going to specifically target the top water bite this year. Didn't have much luck last year but really didn't put the necessary time in either.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

My favorite topwater to use is a buzzbait because of the great hits. But... i've caught pry 75% of my topwater fish on a Zara Puppy. The spook is awesome at times for river smallies too. Walking the dog seems to keep you concentrated on your lure well, and the anticipation is always high.
One tip i learned about top waters(floating) that helped me catch more fish is... when you make the cast, don't start the retrive until the rings(ripples) dissapear form around your lure. usually take around 10 seconds, but in that 10 seconds of no movement at all, the fish will just blast it with no movement at all, or on that very first twitch.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Wow .... that's a tough choice. The top water I have the most fun with are hollow bodied frogs. I start mimicking the Jaws theme music when I fish them. lol


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

Bassbme said:


> Wow .... that's a tough choice. The top water I have the most fun with are hollow bodied frogs. I start mimicking the Jaws theme music when I fish them. lol


That's hysterical! You can bet I'll be doing that this season.


----------



## BassBoss (Mar 5, 2011)

Top water action is fun but my first top water experience was when I was five an a two ish pounder blew up on it so violently I cried...


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Anytime I use topwater when i twitch it I always go "shfink......shfink shfink......shfink shfink shfink shfink...." I always say "Shfink to myself when I twitch it....visualizing that im the lure...its fun!!! 

To answer your question ANY topwater is good topwater depending on the situation your fishing.....cover....structure....weeds...blah blah blah.....love spro frogs and buzzbaits.....or spro jr's.


----------



## WoodenShips (Aug 5, 2004)

WELL I say something too when I fish topwater but it's not nice! 

"COME ON YOU FREAKING BASS HIT THAT DAM THING!"


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

I'll chime in with my answer sometime after this spring when I try it.


----------



## mudkings (May 11, 2010)

JohnPD said:


> I'll chime in with my answer sometime after this spring when I try it.


X2

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## deercreekman (Feb 3, 2013)

5/8 oz all Black Jitterbug at night/Farm ponds=BEST!!


----------



## Bruin50 (Dec 26, 2012)

I like the Rebel Pop R. Like Buckzye11 said let the rings disappear before you start your retrieve. A little snap of the wrist then pause. Had alot of success catching smallmouths last year. Even caught a northern pike with it.


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Rage shad. Best hands down 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Spro bronzeye frog, xcaliber zell pop and a lucky craft sammy. Those have been my best 3 far and away. I throw many others, especially in the Ohio river. May start a tournament there with 5 different topwaters tied on and cycle through them throughout the day. Those smallies can't stand it!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## steelhead (Jul 2, 2004)

Floating rapala minnow. Twitched slow, and run over emerging weeds


----------



## GetTheNet (Jun 16, 2004)

One word "RICO" in my opinion the best top water lure out there. Yes it is expensive but it works. I always have one tied on. Can't tell you how many fish I have caught on them. I turned a friend of mine on to them last year and first time out he gets a 4lber. My second choice would be a buzz bait.


----------



## gamedogs (Dec 5, 2010)

lucky craft gunfish. or deps frog. Its like a weedless jitterbug


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

Rebel pop R baby bass. The smallies loved it. Same with blue gill for some reason. And zara spook frog pattern for buckets

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

Black/yellow jitterbug and black/blue , black/red buzz baits at night time. White buzz baits and sexy dawgs in morning or evening are my biggest producers.

Oh and spro frogs over thick vegetation early in morning are always a good one.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

deercreekman said:


> 5/8 oz all Black Jitterbug at night/Farm ponds=BEST!!


Jitterbugs seem to have a lot of noses turned up at them for some reason. I absolutely love them on ponds and shallow water areas! I have a 2", 3.5" and jointed one about 4.5". The smallest has the worst hook up ratio as it only has a duel hook trailer, but I casught a lot of bass on them last year! 

Mr. A

My name is Mr. A. I haven't had a bite in 3.5 months or a fishing thought in 3.5 seconds. I'm having withdrawls and it ain't pretty.


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

Not trying to highjack, but Speaking of jitterbugs , here is my favorite one. It's a redhead ww2 jitterbug. During the war they used plastic for the lips to help with metal supplies for the military. Only made for 3 years. 1942-1945. 
It sure would be cool to catch a bass on a lure my grandpa used.









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Lucky Craft "Kelly J", MegaBass "Live'n Cicada", and the Warrior Warpath Buzzer were my best topwater lures last year!
This year I'm gonna try the Arbogast Buzz plug!


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

buzz bait or zara spook


----------



## Red1 (May 3, 2011)

Some of my best fishing ever has been on a KC Twitcher. When they're on that lure, they're on it! I also like Buzz Bait and frogs.


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

leftfordead88 said:


> It sure would be cool to catch a bass on a lure my grandpa used.
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


It sure would suck to lose it though.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

My favorite would have to be the super spook jr or the spit n image jr. I also picked up some yum money hounds, they're soft plastic shaped like a spook but can be hooked weedless. I plan to throw them over weeds like a frog. Buzz baits have always been a good producer for me as well. I want to try more frogs and toads this year though. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Red1 said:


> Some of my best fishing ever has been on a KC Twitcher. When they're on that lure, they're on it! I also like Buzz Bait and frogs.


I got a few KC lures at the Vic's sports center show a few weeks ago. How good are they? I picked a few up because they're handmade lures for cheap, thought I'd give them a try. And also, how good do they hold up? Being balsa and all...


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

JSykes3 said:


> I got a few KC lures at the Vic's sports center show a few weeks ago. How good are they? I picked a few up because they're handmade lures for cheap, thought I'd give them a try. And also, how good do they hold up? Being balsa and all...


"Handmade lures for cheap".....

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Bad Bub said:


> "Handmade lures for cheap".....
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Ah ok, gotcha.


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

I love to fish a Jitterbug or Zara Spook, but I think my favorite would be a shallow running bluegill colored Shad Rap twitched along the surface.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

I found a rapala sub-walk x-rap for $3 at walmart and picked it up. Anyone ever use one of these? Looks like a normal top water cigar bait but floats about 4 -6" below the surface. Has killer action when twitched though! 

Just wondering how well it might work sine I've never used one like this. It's white w/ a red head....

Mr. A

My name is Mr. A. I haven't had a bite in 3.5 months or a fishing thought in 3.5 seconds. I'm having withdrawls and it ain't pretty.


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

BassBoss said:


> Top water action is fun but my first top water experience was when I was five an a two ish pounder blew up on it so violently I cried...
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Bwahahagagahahabagagaha!


(laughing hysterically with a smokers cough)

Why is everybody always picking on me?


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

steelhead said:


> Floating rapala minnow. Twitched slow, and run over emerging weeds


+1

Why is everybody always picking on me?


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

JSykes3 said:


> Ah ok, gotcha.


I've never used them and know nothing about them, so i don't want to say they're junk. But, that description with your questions kinda threw up the proverbial "red flag" to me. But hey, who knows, you may have found a diamond in the rough. Never know till you throw it.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Bad Bub said:


> I've never used them and know nothing about them, so i don't want to say they're junk. But, that description with your questions kinda threw up the proverbial "red flag" to me. But hey, who knows, you may have found a diamond in the rough. Never know till you throw it.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


The ones the guy was referring too (I believe) are the ones that resemble AC shiners. The ones I got were also labeled as "twitchers". Think the guy who made them put them all in the same packaging.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

JSykes3 said:


> I got a few KC lures at the Vic's sports center show a few weeks ago. How good are they? I picked a few up because they're handmade lures for cheap, thought I'd give them a try. And also, how good do they hold up? Being balsa and all...


I may have seen the lures you are talking about at Vic's as well. Did the lures you're referring to have a small bill, and little prop on the tail? If so, the guy at the (for lack of a better word) kiosk was really putting on the hard sell. I didn't buy any of them, but I have used a lure that is similar in theory to them. If the KC's perform like the lure I use, then they will be fish catching machines. Basically a wake bait/ top water bait. 

The reason I didn't buy any is because they look like they may actually dive too easily and too deep to be able to use as a wake bait. If you can get it to run as a wake bait and that little tail prop is spitting water as you reel it in, hang on to your rod. How are the hooks on that bait? They looked as if they would need to be replaced, too me. 

Could really prove to be a great bait though. Hope they work out for you.


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Is this the bait your talking about?

Been around forever (20 years +) and used to be made locally.
Awesome little bass bait! A little twitch pulls the bait almost straight down as opposed to toward you. With that little prop, just a like a small shad flicking around on the surface. 

Shhhhh...this things still a secret!


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Cull'in said:


> Is this the bait your talking about?
> 
> Been around forever (20 years +) and used to be made locally.
> Awesome little bass bait! A little twitch pulls the bait almost straight down as opposed to toward you. With that little prop, just a like a small shad flicking around on the surface.
> ...


Ha! I do have one of those! My uncle gave it to me about 10 years ago. Said someone he did business with gave it to him. Said he made them. I use it for smallmouths on the ohio every once in a while, and have caught some fish with it. Hasn't set the world on fire by any means, but it's a nice change up when the fish are busting and won't hit the rico or torpedo anymore. Definitely had to change the hooks. Also had to learn how not to over power the bait. Lighter line, softer rod and nice easy twitches. Has held up well for a balsa bait.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Yes Cull'in! That's what I'm talking about. I didn't get one of that body shape though. I got these 3. The 2 shad shape ones I got at first, for $10 a piece. I walked around Vic's for a little bit then came back and saw they had a little clearance bin set out. Got the one on top for about $3.00 from what I remember. Weird looking I know, lol. 
I went fishing on Saturday and wasn't catching anything for a few hours so I decided to tie on these just to see what the action was like on them. I was blown away. Nice strong, wide wobble when reeled straight in. Yes they wake excellently. I got the shad shaped ones to "walk" and inch or two under the water when twitching the rod. Would've got more if I would have seen them in action first. 
The guy that the maker had there to promote his lures was really trying hard to sell them, lol. He was telling me how guys on Okeechobee were catching 15 lb.ers on them, haha. 
The one on top definitely needs better hooks, but the others look like they'll hold up. Hopefully the lures themselves are durable. 
For those wondering, the guy says he lives in Hartville and only makes these in the Winter, so yo have to catch him when he has them. I got his number somewhere. I have to find it though.


----------



## BigTripp (Oct 1, 2010)

Mr. A said:


> I found a rapala sub-walk x-rap for $3 at walmart and picked it up. Anyone ever use one of these?


My buddy used one quite a bit last summer, black on top, silver on the bottom. Worked really well on the largemouth in shallow weedy areas. A lot better hook up rate than a true topwater bait too.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

leftfordead88 said:


> Not trying to highjack, but Speaking of jitterbugs , here is my favorite one. It's a redhead ww2 jitterbug. During the war they used plastic for the lips to help with metal supplies for the military. Only made for 3 years. 1942-1945.
> It sure would be cool to catch a bass on a lure my grandpa used.
> View attachment 71054
> 
> ...


huh, wonder if that will affect the action. 
im not suprised they even took the metal from lures to use for the military efforts.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

JSykes3 said:


> Yes Cull'in! That's what I'm talking about. I didn't get one of that body shape though. I got these 3. The 2 shad shape ones I got at first, for $10 a piece. I walked around Vic's for a little bit then came back and saw they had a little clearance bin set out. Got the one on top for about $3.00 from what I remember. Weird looking I know, lol.
> I went fishing on Saturday and wasn't catching anything for a few hours so I decided to tie on these just to see what the action was like on them. I was blown away. Nice strong, wide wobble when reeled straight in. Yes they wake excellently. I got the shad shaped ones to "walk" and inch or two under the water when twitching the rod. Would've got more if I would have seen them in action first.
> The guy that the maker had there to promote his lures was really trying hard to sell them, lol. He was telling me how guys on Okeechobee were catching 15 lb.ers on them, haha.
> The one on top definitely needs better hooks, but the others look like they'll hold up. Hopefully the lures themselves are durable.
> For those wondering, the guy says he lives in Hartville and only makes these in the Winter, so yo have to catch him when he has them. I got his number somewhere. I have to find it though.


Those are different than mine. Mine is basically a rapala type body with the prop on the tail.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Bad Bub said:


> Those are different than mine. Mine is basically a rapala type body with the prop on the tail.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Not sure Bad Bub....... yours might be a Bagley's Bang-O-lure?


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Bassbme said:


> Not sure Bad Bub....... yours might be a Bagley's Bang-O-lure?


No. It's handmade for sure. Small too. I'll try to get a pic up.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Like the picture Cull'in posted right? They had those too. I was just wanting wakebaits at that time so I got the ones that looked like they'd work good as wakebaits. They did have the ones that you mentioned though.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

JSykes3 said:


> Like the picture Cull'in posted right? They had those too. I was just wanting wakebaits at that time so I got the ones that looked like they'd work good as wakebaits. They did have the ones that you mentioned though.


Yes. Exactly like cull'in.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

BigTripp said:


> My buddy used one quite a bit last summer, black on top, silver on the bottom. Worked really well on the largemouth in shallow weedy areas. A lot better hook up rate than a true topwater bait too.


Thanks Big Trip. Was just wondering.....

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## buhrandon (Jun 9, 2012)

deercreekman said:


> 5/8 oz all Black Jitterbug at night/Farm ponds=BEST!!


Caught the two biggest bass in my life with one of these last year. This was how I was introduced to fishing with my dad about 2 AM on a school night in elementary school.


----------



## CRAPPIECOMMANDER (Feb 25, 2006)

deercreekman said:


> 5/8 oz all Black Jitterbug at night/Farm ponds=BEST!!


You can take this advice to the bank Jack! I've been using them since I could use a rod and I never get tired of the sweet music they make on a dead calm night.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

Are the water temps too low to use top water now?


----------



## BigTripp (Oct 1, 2010)

Went out and bough a sub walk x-rap. All white with an orange patch under the mouth. Picked up four fish on it one day last week including these two.


----------



## afellure12 (May 14, 2012)

Looks like a ton of fun BigTripp!


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

Did great on a floating jointed Rapala today. Firetiger. Let the ripples die and twitch it back in. caught nearly 30 fish in two hours between a partner and I. Can't wait for breakfast.

"Big fish only get caught because they open their mouth."


----------

